# 2008 Impreza STi



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks pretty good. The text says it comes out in two years, so I guess it's a 2008. Just a photoshop anyway.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> Looks pretty good. The text says it comes out in two years, so I guess it's a 2008. Just a photoshop anyway.


Very nice, should look great when it comes out:thumbup:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Hmmm.....

Not that big of a change from what it is now. Looks pretty good.

I had read rumblings over on the Subaru boards that the next generation Impreza was going to be a hatchback. :dunno:


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Looks like an Evo now. I like it.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

I'll take one, please.

Too bad the folks on Impreza forums are saying that doesn't look like the actual car.


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

It's like a baby Mazda6.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

If it looks like that when it comes out, that would be a nice car to buy for the money spent on one. I doubt that if one were to pull up to a traffic light that one would not be tempted to turn his head to the right or left just to get a look at that thing. Here in Dubai I have been seeing so many exotic cars these last few days on the roads. I don't think that I have been to any other place where I can see so many Ferraris, Lambo's and other exotic cars driving around in one day. Just hope that the Stock Markets rebound here this summer


----------



## RiDE (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm not much of a fan of their new grill. It looks ok with their WRC car since it's so wide but the previous nose looked better IMHO.


----------

